# Blurry Wallpapers And Custom Status Bar? Help?



## jsfullr (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey guys, first off i just want to say thank you! Android runs way better than webos!

I just installed for the first time ever the cyanogen mod alpha 3, however no matter what i do the wallpapers are always blurry, even when i create a high res one myself in photoshop at the correct size.

Is this a bug or am i doing something wrong?

Also, Ive noticed a lot of people with really cool status bars (different icons for home, back, and stuff) where do you go to get those?

Thanks!!!


----------



## eppyramot (Nov 15, 2011)

Search:
HP Touchpad Wallpaper Applier
in the market.


----------



## jsfullr (Nov 27, 2011)

OMG I love you!


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

merged topics and updated title.


----------



## leoisright (Nov 9, 2011)

Appreciate this. I was wondering how to fix this. So much cleaned now

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rescuer (Aug 25, 2011)

eppyramot said:


> Search:
> HP Touchpad Wallpaper Applier
> in the market.


YES! finally! thanks!

although i'm now using Multipicture live wallpaper which you can load a different wallpaper for each screen, and they are high res


----------



## andylap (Aug 29, 2011)

hey to change the status bar u can search cm7 themes on the market there's a website called uotkitchen u can make ur own themes or u can get root explorer and pull the theme files from system/app and edit the files in Photoshop or gimp


----------



## thomas1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

Rescuer said:


> YES! finally! thanks!
> 
> although i'm now using Multipicture live wallpaper which you can load a different wallpaper for each screen, and they are high res


"Multipicture live wallpaper uses scaling which takes a bit away from the image quality of the wallpaper. Also multipicture live wallpaper doesn't span all home screens properly (doesn't slow down scrolling of wallpaper to accommodate all the space and ends up repeating the beginning of the wallpaper to compensate)" - zondajag

Also, using any live wallpaper will drain your battery faster than usual (alot of us still experience battery drain issues with alpha)


----------



## NYkrinDC (Nov 24, 2011)

So far the best resolution I've found for Wallpapers on the Touchpad, in CM 7, is 1024 x 683. There's no cropping, or zooming, and the full wallpaper becomes the background.


----------



## thomas1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

NYkrinDC said:


> So far the best resolution I've found for Wallpapers on the Touchpad, in CM 7, is 1024 x 683. There's no cropping, or zooming, and the full wallpaper becomes the background.


what about sharpness and quality? I find that the ideal resolution is 1536x1024 as suggested by another thread. It keeps the wallpaper super sharp and clean and near HD quality when used in HP tocuhpad wallpaper app in the market. The full wallpaper is displayed in portrait mode, however, in landscape it cuts out quite a bit from the bottom. But that is a small sacrifice for the quality of the wallpaper this app delivers.


----------



## NYkrinDC (Nov 24, 2011)

It's the same aspect ratio, so that should not change.


----------



## thomas1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

NYkrinDC said:


> It's the same aspect ratio, so that should not change.


After testing your method out I would suggest you download HP touchpad wallpaper applier from the market and try it out for yourself. You will see a HUGE difference in detail and clarity.

Just find an image larger than 1536x1024 and edit it in photoshop to 1536x1024 and save it to the directory that the app installs in your touchpad, open the app and set the wallpaper and notice how much sharper and clearer the wallpaper is.


----------

